# Newest Addition



## Sprung (Mar 10, 2016)

This evening my wife and I were blessed to welcome our second son, Elijah, into this world! Mom and baby are both doing great! 7lbs 9oz, 21" long.

We've been awake for 40+ hours now - time for BED!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9 | Sincere 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats to you and your family Matt !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congratulations matt and mrs sprung!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats!!! Future woodworker? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 11, 2016)

This is fantastic news. Congratulations to the whole family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations to you and Katy Matt!!!! All of God's blessings to that handsome little boy! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations!!! Glad to hear everyone is doing well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 11, 2016)

Great news Matt! Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you, everyone!



Nature Man said:


> Future woodworker?



For certain! Now I've got two little shop buddies/helpers!


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations Matt. Glad to hear all went well and mom and baby are doing good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 11, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> For certain! Now I've got two little shop buddies/helpers!



Now that the delivery is over you can road trip again! I'll be expecting you here by noon tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats to you and your wife nd family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats to Mr and Mrs Sprung and welcome to the world Elijah.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 11, 2016)

CONGRATS MATT! Great to hear everything went smoothly and everyone is healthy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 12, 2016)

Congratulations !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Congrats!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 12, 2016)

Congrats from me too! Glad everyone is well. Too cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 12, 2016)

CONGRATS!!! AWESOME NEWS!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## winters98 (Mar 12, 2016)

Grats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Mar 12, 2016)

Congratulations! Best thing Ive heard all week!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 12, 2016)

Congrats!

You're still able to go man-to-man defense for now... Remember that the third kiddo forces you to use the zone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2016)

Congrats Matt & Mrs. Matt .... and welcome to the world Elijah!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you again, everyone! Brought Katy and Elijah home this afternoon! Really great to have everybody home!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

